# RIP, Remy....



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Remy died..... just a few minutes ago. he suddenly got really spazzy. he was flailing about, doing these odd flips, and would end up, nose to the bottom of the tank. he did that twice, before taking his final nose-dive. i had to grab my dropper and spray water his way to confirm it, but he's gone. i had hope for him. i really did. i'm glad he at least lived his final day in a clean tank, out of that nasty cup, in the hands of someone who cared about him. i'm gonna try to take him back to walmart later today, and gonna give that manager a piece of my mind. he didn't deserve to live the way he did on that shelf, and he should still be alive, thriving in his new home. 

RIP, Remy. you had so many fans who were rooting for you. and, you had a mommy who loved you alot. i wish we'd have had more time together, but i loved the day we had. you were beautiful, even with most of your tail gone. i could tell, if i'd gotten you a few days sooner, you'd have been a beautiful boy.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

aww sorry for your loss atleast you gave him a great life before he passed.You gave him a chance to be a fish again.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah. i found the receipt. >.> i just need a ride to walmart.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Same thing happened to me with Darcia. He was so beautiful but had every disease you could think of when I bought him. He died a few days later.
Poor mistreated Bettas. If you all were only able to enjoy the big tanks and food we had waiting for you. R.I.P.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

NOOOOoooo. :'(


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Remy's passing. You did everything you could to save him, and he got to enjoy love and good conditions during the last few days of his life.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm very sorry about Remy  You provided him with a good life and a nice clean tank before he passed, though, and I'm sure he loved that!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Remy's tank has been sterilized, and now houses my female, Caroline. she loves it alot, and has spent all morning exploring.

got a call back from the manager at walmart. he said he doesn't know why they sent them a shipment of betta fish, and put a stop to any more shipments. he apologized for what happened to Remy, and i'm getting my five bux back. uumm.. yay? i get five bux, and a betta-sized hole in my heart. he was so nice, and so apologetic, i couldn't be mean, and didn't get to use the speech i'd planned out. :< i'm hoping to be able to stop by there today and get my five bux. >.>; no more shopping at walmart for me for a long while. i'm sticking to, like.... k mart or something.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

Good Bye little remy, you were loved by so many (even those who havent seen or met him before). :BIGsad:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Remy. He had a good home with lots of love, even if it was just for a short time.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah. i miss him tons, even though i only had him two short days. i could tell, he had tons of personality trapped under the "blah" of being ill. if i'd been able to save him, he'd have been an amazing betta.

ya know... i don't even know his actual fin type. it's possible, he was a CT. his ventrils resembled every CT i've ever met, but his cup said "Veiltail".


----------

